# If you live in cold weather, you might have expeirienced this



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

hi everyone, on really cold(0-18) mornings, i start my car and put the rear defroster on and notice my back window has frozen, but its on the inside of the window....seems there is an airleak in the car somewhere, all windows were shut. was just wondering if anyone else has had this prob?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Never gets that cold here in Texas....


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Damn! that's cold I'm a California boy. I need my defroster like maybe 15 times a year. And that's because it's 32 degrees.


----------



## Grimwad (Nov 23, 2002)

I know about the cold - never had that problem though. Sounds like just a small leak around the top or top edges of the rear window. Occasionally, if it is really cold the front screen will frost on the inside as the warm air first hits, but it has to be really cold, -20C or lower, and it lasts just a short while. It's caused because the warm air carries moisture to the cold surface and it condenses on contact with the ultra cold glass. It is possible you are getting a similar effect on the rear window.


----------



## Oasis (Jan 24, 2003)

Sounds like a solution for an air hose and some soap and water- 

coat outside of window around glass with soap and water- get someone in the car with airhose and see what kind of leaks you may have 
.....and then trip on off to dealer......(ha ha good luck) - 

my windshield came with similar issues. The sealer did not set long enough and had air gaps in it. Good luck


----------

